# مركز موطن الجمال النسائي la gara مركز متكامل وشامل لكل ما تحتاجه المرأة



## تيربو الحربي (13 أغسطس 2014)

مركز موطن الجمال النسائي LA GARA: مركز متكامل وشامل لكل ما تحتاجه المرأة من خدمات .رياضة , تجميل, كوافيرة, استرخاء وسبا

*نقدم لكم المركز النسائي المتكامل موطن الجمال **LA GARA**, تفضلوا بزيارتنا في مركزنا الجديد وستنعمون بخدمة مميزة في أجواء مريحة وراقية*
*يضم المركز العديد من الخدما**ت الصحية **والتجميلية **من خلال **الرياضة **تحت إشراف **مدربات رياضيات **وصالات ايروبيك وأجهزة رياضية **بجودة عالمية*
*تنعمي بجو من الهدوء والاسترخاء بعد عمل جلسات مساج واست**رخاء ,** وللمراة وجمالها نصيب كبير من خلال جلسات العناية بالشعر , التسريحات والصبغات المختلفة, والماكياج*
*يقع المركز في شمال الرياض في حي المروج تقاطع شارع العليا مع تركي الثاني*
*للاستفسار الرجاء الاتصال على*
*0112**293212 **0505333132**/*
*Facebook :La Gara*
*Twitter: @lagara1*
*Website: www.la-gara.com/**بعد 13 سنة من الخبرة الرياضية والقيام بأصعب التمارين ومواجهة جميع العقبات في سبيل الحفاظ على اللياقة والمظهر الحسن, بعد الاشتراك في العديد من اشهر الأندية الرياضية في أمريكا وكندا والمملكة العربية السعودية, وبعد دراسة دورات في كندا , لقدم لكم النادي الرياضي الصحي ومركز العلاج الطبيعي مركز موطن القوة ( لاقارا) , تفضلوا بزيارتنا في مركزنا الجديد وستنعمون بخدمة مميزة في أجواء مريحة وراقية**يضم المركز العديد من الخدمات الصحية من خلال العلاج الطبيعي تحت إشراف أخصائيات علاج طبيعي وأجهزة**علاج طبيعي* *بجودة عالية** , **ويضم نادي رياضي نسائي تحت إشراف مدربات من مختلف الجنسيات وصالات ايروبيك وأجهزة رياضية* *تنعمي بجو من الهدوء والاسترخاء بعد عمل جلسات مساج واسترخاء , ولا تنسي تدليل نفسك بجلسات الحمام المغربي والحمام التركي* *يقع المركز في شمال الرياض في حي المروج تقاطع شارع العليا مع تركي الثاني**بعد 13 سنة من الخبرة الرياضية والقيام بأصعب التمارين ومواجهة جميع العقبات في سبيل الحفاظ على اللياقة والمظهر الحسن, بعد الاشتراك في العديد من اشهر الأندية الرياضية في أمريكا وكندا والمملكة العربية السعودية, وبعد دراسة دورات في كندا , لقدم لكم النادي الرياضي الصحي ومركز العلاج الطبيعي مركز موطن القوة ( لاقارا) , تفضلوا بزيارتنا في مركزنا الجديد وستنعمون بخدمة مميزة في أجواء مريحة وراقية* *يضم المركز العديد من الخدمات الصحية من خلال العلاج الطبيعي تحت إشراف أخصائيات علاج طبيعي وأجهزة**علاج طبيعي* *بجودة عالية** , **ويضم نادي رياضي نسائي تحت إشراف مدربات من مختلف الجنسيات وصالات ايروبيك وأجهزة رياضية* *تنعمي بجو من الهدوء والاسترخاء بعد عمل جلسات مساج واسترخاء , ولا تنسي تدليل نفسك بجلسات الحمام المغربي والحمام التركي* *يقع المركز في شمال الرياض في حي المروج تقاطع شارع العليا مع تركي الثاني**بعد 13 سنة من الخبرة الرياضية والقيام بأصعب التمارين ومواجهة جميع العقبات في سبيل الحفاظ على اللياقة والمظهر الحسن, بعد الاشتراك في العديد من اشهر الأندية الرياضية في أمريكا وكندا والمملكة العربية السعودية, وبعد دراسة دورات في كندا , لقدم لكم النادي الرياضي الصحي ومركز العلاج الطبيعي مركز موطن القوة ( لاقارا) , تفضلوا بزيارتنا في مركزنا الجديد وستنعمون بخدمة مميزة في أجواء مريحة وراقية* *يضم المركز العديد من الخدمات الصحية من خلال العلاج الطبيعي تحت إشراف أخصائيات علاج طبيعي وأجهزة**علاج طبيعي* *بجودة عالية** , **ويضم نادي رياضي نسائي تحت إشراف مدربات من مختلف الجنسيات وصالات ايروبيك وأجهزة رياضية* *تنعمي بجو من الهدوء والاسترخاء بعد عمل جلسات مساج واسترخاء , ولا تنسي تدليل نفسك بجلسات الحمام المغربي والحمام التركي* *يقع المركز في شمال الرياض في حي المروج تقاطع شارع العليا مع تركي الثاني*​


----------

